# Fake FEI Event



## pip6 (11 March 2015)

So when is an FEI endurance ride not an FEI endurance ride?

When UAE (part of infamous group VII) put on a fake one of course to qualify horses for other races!

Well done Pippa on bringing this to public attention, now we just need FEI to amend their results taking away these fake qualifications. Honestly, you couldn't make it up. Hopefully EGB talks re deal will move from 'suspended' to 'refused to deal with cheats and abusers', unfortunately Windsor Horse Show still sponsored by Bahrain (part of group vii) and ARO (arab racing organisation) has taken yet more cash from them in sponsorship. About time some other horse sports grew some ba11s and refused the cash.


----------



## Burnttoast (11 March 2015)

Sounds like there've been two (if not more, according to someone I know who was out there over the winter)...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ho...aised-over-legitimacy-of-endurance-races.html

If it weren't for the fact that unqualified horses are thus running in major events, I'd say, tongue in cheek, fake races are a lot better for the horses!


----------



## ihatework (11 March 2015)

Endurance racing at the moment stinks and is in crisis.

I feel desperately sorry for those riders / nations who do actually care about their horse welfare and play by the rules.


----------



## pip6 (11 March 2015)

Definately better for the horses! That's why there was nearly 100% completion rate.......

Let's now stop other GB horse sports entering group vii funded competitions and accepting their sponsorship. FEI still not acknowledged the fakery nor amended the results. 

Write to the Queen, ask her not to accept their cash for her show.............


----------



## pip6 (11 March 2015)

Apparently now 12 FEI rides are being investigated as fake. How bad can it get?


----------



## EstherYoung (11 March 2015)

Rock bottom has got to be around here somewhere  How much worse can it get?


----------



## skydy (11 March 2015)

It never ends.. What a disgusting group of human beings. 

No honor, no decency and (unfortunately) it's not surprising.

With a "ruler" like Sheik Mohammad Rashid Al Maktoum who takes no responsibility for his cheating and his many doping scandals, it's no wonder that cheating is common in the UAE.  

How pitiful that anyone could take so much satisfaction in "winning" that they would cheat so blatantly and fail to understand what a fool they are making of themselves (and their country) in front of the equestrian world.


----------



## skydy (11 March 2015)

Here is the complete (original) article;  http://www.horse-canada.com/cuckson-report/like-taking-candy-from-a-baby/


----------



## ester (11 March 2015)

wow, just wow.


----------



## skydy (12 March 2015)

ester said:



			wow, just wow.
		
Click to expand...

Yes... It is stunning that a complete disregard for horses is endemic in the middle east AND that Sheik Mohammad Rashid Al Maktoum, despite being the "ruler" of the UAE can't seem do anything about it but blame his subordinates for his cheating. 

No doubt we will soon hear how Sheik Mohammad,the "ruler" of the UAE, has nothing to do with any of this. He is always conspicuously absent as a "ruler" where his horses are concerned.

How NEVER to earn the recognition one is so desperate to achieve? Keep on cheating.. The world is watching Sheik, and you are making a fool of yourself and your country. 

I, as do many others, realize that your massive ego has eclipsed any common sense you may innately possess. Wake up, get over yourself, and for gods sake try do some good in the world.


----------



## Garnet (12 March 2015)

ester said:



			wow, just wow.
		
Click to expand...

Agree!


----------



## Flame_ (12 March 2015)

And to think accepting tons of money from these cheeky beggars was supposed to make the rest of the equestrian world take endurance seriously. LOL.

&#8230;. And, some of the people who argued thus were already aware that fake qualifying races were strongly suspected.


----------



## Burnttoast (12 March 2015)

http://fei.org/news/fei-suspends-uae-national-federation

UAE NF is finally suspended...


----------



## armchair_rider (12 March 2015)

Burnttoast said:



http://fei.org/news/fei-suspends-uae-national-federation

UAE NF is finally suspended...
		
Click to expand...

About time too. Let's hope this is followed by some very long bans for certain individuals (preferably the people responsible rather than whoever they offer up as a sacrificial victim)


----------



## pip6 (13 March 2015)

There is a vast difference between shaky mo and true endurance.

Before endurance gets slammed (which I agree uae endurance deserves slamming) globally, there are a lot of good, caring, one horse owners taking part. Let's look further afield to all events paid for by group vii. That's RACING, SHOWJUMPING, RWHS, EVENTING to name some. They pay for WEG, I didn't see riders in other horse sports refusing to attend because they paid for the show. It's time that EVERYONE (including you the Queen Ma'am) takes a stand against accepting this money! How many show producers or show jumpers would refuse their prize monies at RWHS? If we all sttod as one unit they would have no-where to go. It would be play fair and clean or no entry. I've not seen racing who is dependent on this money dare raise its head, indeed it is probably quaking in case shaky mo throws a tantrum and quits gb.


----------



## spookypony (14 March 2015)

This whole mess is so ridiculous it's almost unbelievable! Glad the digging is finally happening.


----------

